# Upload Photos sur mac, débit limité ?



## Deleted member 1139197 (24 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'augmenter le stockage de mon compte iCloud pour pouvoir mettre mes photos dessus mais je trouve le débit d'upload de Photos assez bas (plus bas que mon débit d'upload normal).

Est-ce que vous savez si le débit est limité, ou pas dutout... ?

Si vous avez une solution pour le gérer ce serait cool ! J'espère que le topic n'est pas déjà présent sur le forum 

Nathan

#1erPost


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (24 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
Le transfert se fait par paquets d'une vingtaine de photos. 
Transférer plusieurs milliers de photos peut prendre une journée entre les différents appareils. 
D'un autre côté, c'est en temps masqué, sans intervention, il n'y pas de quoi se stresser.


----------



## Deleted member 1139197 (24 Novembre 2017)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Le transfert se fait par paquets d'une vingtaine de photos.
> Transférer plusieurs milliers de photos peut prendre une journée entre les différents appareils.
> D'un autre côté, c'est en temps masqué, sans intervention, il n'y pas de quoi se stresser.



Bonsoir,

En effet je m’en suis rendu compte, la synchronisation ne se fait pas photo par photo.

Si c’était en une seule journée ce serait top, mais je suis encore loin du millier de photos uploadé en quelques jours.

Je souhaite juste savoir si Apple limite le débit pour cette app et si oui, comment modifier cela.

No stress, enjoy


----------



## Locke (25 Novembre 2017)

nathanlb a dit:


> Je souhaite juste savoir si Apple limite le débit pour cette app et si oui, comment modifier cela.


Tu as eu une information dans la réponse #2, donc c'est lié avec le protocole des serveurs d'Apple. Et non, tu ne pourras rien modifier. De plus, j'ai fermé ton sondage qui n'avait pas lieu d'être.


----------



## Deleted member 1139197 (25 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as eu une information dans la réponse #2, donc c'est lié avec le protocole des serveurs d'Apple. Et non, tu ne pourras rien modifier. De plus, j'ai fermé ton sondage qui n'avait pas lieu d'être.



Non je n’ai pas eu cette réponse. La personne m’ayant répondue (et je lui en remercie) ne m’a pas informé que les protocoles Apple fonctionnaient comme ça. Mais merci de me le dire, c’était juste ma question. Être modo n’empêche pas de bien lire les discussions ou d’être sympa.


----------

